# Where is Aldershot Actually  Located?



## Thompson_JM (21 Aug 2007)

Just a quick Question, since I couldnt Find it on Google, 
I am trying to figure out if Aldershot is located near Kempville NS as I am possibly doing a PLQ course out of there in Oct.

many thanks.

EDIT; Fixed the spelling in the title.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Aug 2007)

Its located next to the town of KENTVILLE not Kempville.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Aug 2007)

It's just west of Kentville.

Google maps - Rifle range in centre of view


----------



## Roy Harding (21 Aug 2007)

Try here:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldershot,_Nova_Scotia

Or here:  http://www.gov.ns.ca/snsmr/pdf/maps/map_of_nova_scotia.pdf

Or here:  http://www.destination-ns.com/common/places.asp?PlaceID=1757#general

Your googlefu needs work.


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Aug 2007)

Its about...an hour, hour and a half from Halifax...depending on how you drive.

King's Arm is a decent little pub.  You will probably be told about the "other place" close to there.  Not so friendly to the military crowd by times.

Kentville has / is one of the only places I know of a by-law existing banning smoking.  Period.  As in, if you go to Timmies, walk out with your DD and "lite up" and the cops see  you...its a fine.  

Acadia University and assorted water holes are a 10-15 minute drive down the road towards New Minas.

Greenwood is...40-45 minutes down the road.  The Lookoff, Cape Split, Falls Lake, Blomidon, Scots Bay are all close.  

And of course, all roads lead to Canning.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Aug 2007)

Aldershot, I did my MODS 2-5 there area is quite beautify in the fall.

Accomodations and food there was quite good.


----------



## Mortar guy (21 Aug 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> And of course, all roads lead to Canning.



Are you from Canning? I ask because I'm looking at buying land in the Valley.

MG


----------



## TN2IC (21 Aug 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Kentville has is one of the only places I know of a by-law existing banning smoking.  Period.  As in, if you go to Timmies, walk out with your DD and "lite up" and the cops see  you...its a fine.



And I know peeing on Timmies while drunk, the Kentville Police don't like it either. Trust me, I know.   :-[



Ah Patties Pub.... memories...


Edit to add pubs name.


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Aug 2007)

The Camp has been SIGNIFICANTLY improved from my first visit there (CLC in '93).  

The last summer I was there (2001) the only "complaint" I could say I have worth noting was the smell of the "lagoon" on a night later on in the week after many many flushes on the camp...and WAY to close to the outdoor swimming pool IMHO... ;D

Oh, and the trng area was alittle small...once we had all 8 of our platoons/courses on the final Defensive Ex....I think we dug in on the "driving circuit".


----------



## George Wallace (21 Aug 2007)

Now guys......You have forgotten to mention that quaint little 'village' outside the front gate........Yoho Valley.


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Aug 2007)

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> Are you from Canning? I ask because I'm looking at buying land in the Valley.
> 
> MG



No.  But...when we did the Dvr portion of the QL3 course that summer (the Armd crse was moved from Gagetown to Aldershot...when I showed up for the Prep week before Instr's/students, the Adjt said "this is great...there hasn't been a tank moving here for YEARS!  ), we found that no matter where we went, we saw a sign telling us how to get to Canning.

Sorry.   8)


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Aug 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Ah Patties Pub.... memories...
> 
> 
> Edit to add pubs name.



Patties Pub?  That must be the burger joint next to *Paddy's Pub * is it?   ;D


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Aug 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now guys......You have forgotten to mention that quaint little 'village' outside the front gate........Yoho Valley.



Is that still there?  I remember doing a major garbage removal task there in the fall of 2001 when I was Camp Staff.  No "village".

?

However there were quite a few "ya-ho's" on Camp that summer...maybe that is where they were quartered at?


----------



## Danjanou (21 Aug 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> And I know peeing on Timmies while drunk, the Kentville Police don't like it either. Trust me, I know.   :-[
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually if memory serves, the Kentville Constabulary don't really like much about the military... and yes I speak from experience. Half our course in the clink the night before the grad parade in 1987.


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Aug 2007)

You know guys you could get the names right sheesh

it's Paddy's not Patties. It has awesome mirco brew beer. 

Also to get to CFC Aldershot you would take the Kentville/New Minas exit off the 101 and follow Middle Dyke road through the intersection and then down the hill. From there you will come to another intersection leading down another hill across a dyke. You will then come to another intersection that you will again proceed through down the road you will come to Scott Drive which you will make a left turn onto it. Foolow that road through many many other roads. You will come to a intersection with a Quickway on your left front and an Ultramar on your right. proceed through that intersection. follow that same road. Again you will come to a service centre and there you will turn right.follow that and you will see signs for the Aldershot.

Hope this is clear (thought likely not) a map should be given with your joining instructions. 

MG

I lived in the Valley all my teenage years find me at work tomorrow and ask all the questions you want.


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Aug 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> You know guys you could get the names right sheesh
> 
> it's Paddy's not Patties. It has awesome mirco brew beer.



But I did!   



			
				Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Patties Pub?  That must be the burger joint next to *Paddy's Pub * is it?   ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Aug 2007)

Dan

It's changed there now, though some places such as The Edge can be dicy for lipy Reservist who think too much of thier new found killer attitude. Most of the Kentville Police are pretty max relax or they have been when I have been about in the summer for leave while all the Res training occurs. I find that in all honesty having been witness to it the Res guys on training bring the whole thing down on themselves.


I say Res guys in perticular because I have yet to see issues with the lad's from Greenwood, but I could just not have been around for it....I doubt that though


----------



## Danjanou (21 Aug 2007)

I agree Oakley Boy it's mainly a Reserve problem because it's mainly a Reservist base as opposed to say the situation in Sassy's in Pet, the Wainwright Hotel in Wainwright and/or whatever hole has replaced the Camelot in Gagetown.

When I was there both for training and as D/S in 1981-87 for summer and fall Battleschools there were two real bad bars The Big Apple and some other little hole in the wall that were usually no gos on a Saturday Night. The Old Orchid Inn out on the highway could also get interesting. I preferred the small pub already mentioned if I couldn't get into Halifax for a night off myself.

Back then it was all about money., or rather unequal wealth distribution. The area was pretty depressed and unemployment was high. Toss in a couple of hundred Militia types, with a regular paycheck for a few months every June and add booze and on a Saturday night and watch the fun and games. Troopies with bucks versus local yahoos without, both competing for the local spandex dollies. :  The coips then sided with the locals. The MPs with us, and the Horseman stayed in New Minas. 

I still remember the time Sgt Jack Salzman threatend to build a POW cage on the main Parade Square Friday night when he was Duty Sgt in anticipation of that nights revelry. 8)


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Aug 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I still remember the time Sgt Jack Salsman threatend to build a POW cage on the main Parade Square Friday night when he was Duty Sgt in anticipation of that nights revelry. 8)



And he would have had "Wild Willie" marching the delinquents back from the town centre to the cage.


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Aug 2007)

You got exactualy what I meant there Dan though I worded it very badly.

The Big Apple now known as The Edge still a hole will always be a hole. Always always a problem. The newest problem child for the troops there is CAPS above the King's Arms Pub. Last time I was there it was not only packed it was a giant brawl not even any fun. Though it was kinda funny to sit and watch the guys walk around with their tags on and exposed trying to look cool. It was like a Giant Hit Me! sign  ;D

I mean heck if they want to look cool they should know to buy some Oakley's I mean clearly it's really that simple.

The Old O is really toned down now, more of a classy business place to drink, I think that's why I am not allowed near it


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Aug 2007)

HoM,

I will agree with that but add this.

First, I have never been witness to the local LEOs doing anything but their job.  Full stop.  

However, I have seen the locals picking it with Res guys in The Edge (but where doesn't that happen?).  We (me and few other staff) stepped in, and told the kids to go home..or elsewhere.  (Because we knew what the RSM said about troops getting in trouble downtown).  

I know of one time after a night at The Edge, a course was out livin' it up.  Their Sgt, when there wasn't enough room for him in the cab, said "I'll catch the next one".  He got jumped not 2 minutes later.  Bad.  Broken leg, jaw, etc.  4 guys did him good.

The last real trouble I heard off (few years ago now) was actually between some "seasonal workers" and guys from the Camp.  That wasn't a good one, and, the Camp CO took discipinary action against the Res guys...and from what I heard (one of them I know personally) they could have walked away and didn't.  

I have also seen some Res guys biting off more than they can chew full of liquid-stupid and pay the price.  So there's been some give and take both ways.

I haven't spent near the time in the area that alot of folks did...but thats what I seen/knew about, when I was there.

Again, never seen or heard of anything uncalled for on the part of the LEOs.


----------



## Danjanou (21 Aug 2007)

Never liked the O myself, too far to get to and even farther to get "home" especially whern the cab prices doubled. looking at the google pictures brings back memories  :'(


----------



## Scott (21 Aug 2007)

My God, do the google pics ever bring back memories. It has been a while though, the new shacks were just going up the last time I was there. I was down that way last week and took a drive around the area, the whole fifteen minutes that takes ;D I hit the Kings Arms, Paddy's, Joe's (I know, I drank alot), it brought back memories.

Where is Aldershot, exactly? In the middle of the biggest freaking dustbowl you ever saw.

My favourite places in the late 90's were Legends and JR's and the occasional trip to the Old Orchard. Spent a few nights walking the dykes in Wolfville with whatever bar star I had fallen in love with and a few more buying booze in New Minas and walking the paths to JR's.


----------



## Pte_Martin (21 Aug 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> HoM,
> 
> I will agree with that but add this.
> 
> ...



I think i know what your talking about, i was there during that time and yes it didn't turn out to good


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Aug 2007)

JR's is gone now too....

I think they call it Club Electric but may have gone under as well. I remember Friday night fight night at closing time at JR's


----------



## Franko (21 Aug 2007)

Ahhhh JR's....so much fun and bruised egos the next day, as well as eyes and knuckles.       ;D

Took a look at the map and all the old H huts are gone, couldn't see the old obstacle course at all. Looks like a totally new base.

Regards


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Aug 2007)

Last time I was there the old obs course was still there.  "Sappers Row" I think it was called then...

RBD, if you haven't been there since the days when the old H-huts (half with their sign CONDEMNED on them) where there, you would really be impressed with what they did there.

They paved most of it, new mess hall, etc etc.


----------



## Scott (21 Aug 2007)

Sappers Row/Gauntlet, something like that...right behind Range Control, IIRC.


----------



## cp140tech (21 Aug 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> JR's is gone now too....
> 
> I think they call it Club Electric but may have gone under as well. I remember Friday night fight night at closing time at JR's



  I worked the door at JR's for 2 years, they were in the process of changing it to Club Static when I left a couple of years ago for Legends.  I don't ever recall the bar taking off under the new name/ownership.

  In all honesty, it was pretty much 50/50 with regards to who started with who on any given night.  Lots of young "shake and bake" killers would come in through the door with tags out and flashing their military id cards, I generally gave a them a quick heads up and it was up to them after that.  If the bar was busy, and there were lots of women about, there was a minimum of fuss all around.  But like anywhere, it didn't take much to polarize the room.  

  The locals are not always the most welcoming bunch, as I'm sure several of you can attest to.  Just remember they come out of the woodwork when trouble springs up.


----------



## fbr2o75 (22 Aug 2007)

Now to really tell your age,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, who remembers where the Big Apple was or Mingles, spent eight glorius summers in, at the time "MTC Aldershot."


----------



## mover1 (22 Aug 2007)

cp140tech said:
			
		

> The locals are not always the most welcoming bunch, as I'm sure several of you can attest to.  Just remember they come out of the woodwork when trouble springs up.



It is to be expected. These guys are around all year and have their places literally invaded by outsiders who have a wad of cash and (sometimes) a superiority complex. 
So if a fight gets started and a bunch come out of the wood work don't be surprised. After all these people live and work here all their life.  They went to school together. Some are related others are just good buddies.

Like anywhere you have to mind your Ps and Qs and try to blend in.  Don't go into town with your CF belt a cadpat back pack, a course T-shirt that has the phrase "Fu(ked up like a soup sandwich" emblazoned on it. And expect not to get dirty looks. Especially when at a G rated matinee and suddenly your vocabulary includes the " F " word in every third or fourth adjective/pronoun.  Hell I would probably help Billy Bob and Luke kick your ass if you were out of line. 

Personally I have not had any problems with any of the local populace. Just try to blend in and be nice. After all as soon as you guys all leave the university students arrive. Then its the same thing all over again.


----------



## geo (22 Aug 2007)

gawd I feel old,
I remember Aldershot from '75.  At that time, the barracks were still the old H-huts that still bore numerous murals from the time the Black Watch (RHR of C) (reg force) occupied the place.
Ahhh - Attacking Mortar hill
attacking from Mortar hill
attacking Mortar hill... ad nauseum! (oh what fun!)

Kentville - the people there  were as hospitable then as they are now..... (not very much)
Oh the memories!....


----------



## Thompson_JM (22 Aug 2007)

Thanks for all the Help. I did see what looked alot like a military installation on google maps. and it seemed like the right place. I just wanted confirmation, since the reserves can at times, be less then punctual about getting me the information I need.

I'll be there (god willing) for mods 2-6 in Oct-Nov of this fall. 

Once again, Thanks for all the help, and info about the area. 

Cheers
   Tommy


----------



## Danjanou (22 Aug 2007)

Tommy if my memory serves me, Oct -Nov there can often see severe changes in weather. I can remember being on course and digging in in my shirt sleeves and a couple of hours later draggig out the parka.

One thing nice about the place is it's compact even the training area. That has it's unique advantages. Unless that has changed as much as the buildings then "digging in" on mortar hill is almost as easy as it was in W Germany on Reforger  8)


----------



## mudrecceman (23 Aug 2007)

Almost like digging on a beach  .  Well maybe not that easy but...

One last point Tommy...I hope you like Pumpkin People!   ;D

http://www.town.kentville.ns.ca/explorekentville_events_harvest.cfm

We used to go to Aldershot for the LFAA SAC in the fall and, because I had never heard of this before, I was shocked and amazed to see Pumpkin People all over the place.  The crew I was with stopped at this one house that actually had a Pumpkin People wedding all laid out, complete with a Pumpkin Padre, bride, groom, guests, you name it.  Of course, the Pumpkin People didn't mind us joining them for a few pics.  Then further on down the road, there was Pumpkin People hanging by their necks in the trees...and we decided it was time to head home.


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Aug 2007)

Hey Tommy, glad to see you home safe and sound. Enjoy your rest, and congrats on a job well done!

I did my SLC at Aldershot back in 1993. Do they still ue that term SLC??  

Still got that 'In Peace and War' beer mug, and used to have a t-shirt that said 'ALDERSHOT, A LITTLE PIECE OF HELL ON EARTH.'

It was a little run down ( still using unmodified wartime huts), had the most angled parade square ever, and there was a Militia Armouries there too. Kind of neat to have your own personal training area, so I am sure the West Nova's still make use of it.

There was some serious redneck style pubs locally, one reminded me of Porky's called JD's or somerting like that. Then there was the King's Arm or Hand which was much nicer than Porky's, ha!

Personally, I too found the locals not very welcoming to the troops as noted in an above post.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## mudrecceman (23 Aug 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> I did my SLC at Aldershot back in 1993. Do they still ue that term SLC??



I was on one of the last SLCs in 2002, or so our Crse MWO told us.  So the term hasn't really "died out" yet.

It is now called ILQ...Intermediate Leadership Qualification.


----------



## GUNS (23 Aug 2007)

You think you feel old- I spent every summer there from 1965 to 1967. 

There were still "Buy War Bonds" posters on the walls. 

Someone mentioned Yoho Valley, brought back a flood of memories.





			
				geo said:
			
		

> gawd I feel old,
> I remember Aldershot from '75.  At that time, the barracks were still the old H-huts that still bore numerous murals from the time the Black Watch (RHR of C) (reg force) occupied the place.
> Ahhh - Attacking Mortar hill
> attacking from Mortar hill
> ...


----------



## geo (23 Aug 2007)

GUNS said:
			
		

> You think you feel old- I spent every summer there from 1965 to 1967.
> There were still "Buy War Bonds" posters on the walls.
> Someone mentioned Yoho Valley, brought back a flood of memories.


You must've seen those same Black Watch murals, (Korean war vintage)
Eaten blueberries in the Annapolis valley ....
Examined Mortar hill with a magnifying glass... 

Chezzz GUNS, you really are an old fart


----------



## Old and Tired (23 Aug 2007)

I lived on the camp for five months a year from 1977 - 1981 as a kid.  Made a small fortune (back then) collecting brass from the course that went out.  There was a scrap metal dealer that gave us 2 cents a casing.  No " I have no live Round or empty casing for a 13 yr old.


----------



## Danjanou (23 Aug 2007)

Still waiting for Muskrat to find this thread , he's the real Aldershot SME on the boards ;D


----------



## AcornsRus (30 Aug 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Dan
> 
> It's changed there now, though some places such as The Edge can be dicy for lipy Reservist ...



Sorry to disspaoint anyone, but the Edge is closed.  Fairly recently too, I did my Mods 2-5 last Feb and the staff was still warning us not to go there even though it looked closed up to me.   As someone else said,  the fall (Sept-Dec) can have quite wild temperature changes in the valley.  The quarters are quite nice now, since they built the new building (216), food is your standard CF mess food.  And yes it is quite a small training area, but a variety of types of terrain.  Dirt, swamp, trees, heavy undergrowth (alders - go figure). 

 Tommy, I'll be joining you for Mod 6 at the end of Oct. See you there!


----------

